# Going to CPE Nationals



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie qualified for CPE Nationals, I wasn’t going to go as I’m concentrating now on double Qs in AKC. The more I thought about though, why not celebrate her success? If it means a few less AKC trials and she gets her MACH a little later, what does it really matter? She’s only three, we’ve got time.

I‘m very good at telling people to enjoy the journey…need to take my own advice, lol!

CPE is such a fun venue too, I’m really looking forward to it. It’s already been a lot of fun preparing, I ordered a special leash with the event embroidered on it, I’m decorating my stall, thinking about ordering trading cards….oh yes, and I’m going to a distance seminar this weekend to hopefully make Jackpot Qs not so elusive!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow that's so awesome! I think it will be a great experience and can't wait to hear about it.

Misha's almost 3 and still hasn't had his first Q yet. But he did sooo well the last trial and I'm hopeful for the one this weekend.

Be sure to update us!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations! You'll have to update us in late May before you head off. Enjoy the seminar this weekend!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on that wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Congratulations! And sounds like you’re already having so much fun.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations and glad you took your advice! Enjoy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Impressive achievement and a huge congratulations.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congrats!! This is amazing. Seems like only yesterday Gracie was a baby pup!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Congratulations! Have fun!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Much fun ahead Enjoy


----------



## Sroodle8 (Dec 23, 2021)

So exciting! Good luck and have fun at Nationals. I've never done a CPE event, but I've heard they are fun.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Raindrops said:


> Wow that's so awesome! I think it will be a great experience and can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> Misha's almost 3 and still hasn't had his first Q yet. But he did sooo well the last trial and I'm hopeful for the one this weekend.
> 
> Be sure to update us!


It was only a year or so ago that Gracie was regularly zooming around the course and visiting the ring crew! Then when she decided running the course with me was more fun, we were still dealing with teeter fly-offs!

It completely Clicked about 8 months ago, and it seemed like overnight she became very driven. Agility is now it’s own reward. I have heard that girls tend to mature sooner, of course maybe that’s us humans generalizing from our own species!

I‘m going to say it…enjoy the journey ….and I’ll do my best on that end too!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Liz said:


> Congratulations! You'll have to update us in late May before you head off. Enjoy the seminar this weekend!


Thanks- seminar cancelled though. We’re getting 9-14 inches of snow. Guess distance will remain elusive for now!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Congrats!! This is amazing. Seems like only yesterday Gracie was a baby pup!


I know I can’t believe she’s three. I’m still amazed when she acts like an adult dog, and then she does something to remind me that she is only three!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all, I’ll update as we get closer!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> Thanks- seminar cancelled though. We’re getting 9-14 inches of snow. Guess distance will remain elusive for now!


Sorry to hear that. Have they rescheduled?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

There are plans to, hopefully we can go!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Cowpony!


----------

